

Steve Jobs, 1955 – 2011  - kqr2
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/10/jobs/all/1

======
rkuester
At this moment, 30/30 stories on the front page are about Steve Jobs. Has one
story ever done that? Clearly, our loss is very widely recognized. We've lost
a hero.

~~~
tricolon
Perhaps not a hero, but certainly an innovator, visionary, and a Silicon
Valley icon. I'm sure many of us are still a bit shocked.

------
neolefty
Final paragraph:

The full legacy of Steve Jobs will not be sorted out for a very long time.
When employees first talked about Jobs’ “reality distortion field,” it was a
pejorative — they were referring to the way that he got you to sign on to a
false truth by the force of his conviction and charisma. But at a certain
point the view of the world from Steve Jobs’ brain ceased to become distorted.
It became an instrument of self-fulfilling prophecy. As product after product
emerged from Apple, each one breaking ground and changing our behavior, Steve
Job’s reality field actually came into being. And we all live in it.

That sounds like an enduring meme -- his reality-distortion field has become
our reality.

